# Labrador FT



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

I heard they got new judges for the Derby because the Q was so large. Does anyone know who the Derby judges will be?

Thanks!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I know that Josie Ottman is one...


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Josie and Billy Smith


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Any news about the open?
________
Fourth-generation ford taurus specifications


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open has 15 dogs back to the last series. Amateur has 15 dogs back to the Land Blind...


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open callbacks to last 
5, 10, 13, 14, 17, 21, 30, 41, 42, 44, 45, 48, 51, 60, 67


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Any news about the Derby...callbacks or results.
Please and thank you.....Brenda
________
Michigan medical marijuana dispensary


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Brenda,

I went for a short visit yesterday.

I saw Dreamer run the second series. She did a nice job. I think that the 3rd series will start this morning. Don't have any callbacks. 

Windy says "hi"!

Vikki


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Vikki for the update ...... Belly rubs to my girl Windy!!!
________
Medical Marijuana Strains


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Some Amateur 
1st Bart Clark with Ruby
2nd Carol N. with Knight
3rd
4th
Res Jam Richard Barnes not sure which dog


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Any news on the Derby or the Open?
________
Babi mac breakaway


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st---Doc--Alan Pleasant QNO
2nd--Bunny--Charlie Hayden
3rd--Charlie Alan Pleasant new "FC"
4th--Jock---Alan Pleasant
Res. Jam--Lil Mac--Alan Pleasant
Sorry don't know all the Jams


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to the Marshall's and Alan Pleasant on Doc's win......isn't that his second win???? Maybe his FC???? memory is leaving me now....either way congratz

Aaron


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

*Labrador Open/Derby Results*

OPEN
1 ST #45 BLACK RIVERS BAD MEDICINE OWENER J/A MARSHALL HANDLER PLEASANT
2ND #44 LIL MAC'S BLACK RIVER RABBIT MH OWNER M. WELSH/C. HAYDEN HANDLER CHARLIE HAYDEN
3 RD DASHWOODS SECOND CHANCE OWNER DON EILER HANDLER PLEASANT
4 TH TROUBLESOME HIGHSEA'S JACQUES OWNER STROUD HANDLER PLEASANT

RJAM # 10 FC HARLEY'S SUPER TRIVEN MAC OWNER R. STAINBACK HANDLER PLEASANT
JAMS 67-60-51-30-21-13

1 ST PLACE DOG IS NOW QUALIFIED FOR NAT'L OPEN


DERBY
1 ST #16 TILLMAN OWNER/HANDLER JEFF EDWARDS
2 ND #11 WILLIE OWNER/HANDLER PHYLLIS McGINN
3 RD #26 ELLA OWNER/HANDLER STEVE BIRELEY
4TH #29 LEFTY OWNER/HANDLER DAVE WOLCOTT
RJAM #2 DREAMER OWNER NEIL/LITTLE HANDLER PLEASANT
JAMS 21-18-17-13-10-9-8-5

SORRY DO NOT HAVE QUAL RESULTS


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Phyllis McGinn said:


> DERBY
> 
> 2 ND #11 WILLIE OWNER/HANDLER PHYLLIS McGINN


CONGRATS! on your 2nd in the Derby!

Lainee, Flash and Buttlet


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Phyllis

CONGRATULATIONS!

Ted


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way To Go Phyllis and Willie!!!! That is great news!!!!

M. Katie Gutermuth


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Aaron Homburg said:


> Congratz to the Marshall's and Alan Pleasant on Doc's win......isn't that his second win???? Maybe his FC???? memory is leaving me now....either way congratz
> 
> Aaron


Yup that finished Doc's FC!!! Congrats!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations Phyllis and Jeff.


----------



## sbasht (Sep 10, 2005)

*Congrats Steve and Dave*

Congratulation Steve on your Derby 3rd with Ella and Dave for your JAM with Boomer. Momma and Daddy are proud.
Steve


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

ALLLABS said:


> Open 1st---Doc--Alan Pleasant QNO
> 2nd--Bunny--Charlie Hayden
> 3rd--Charlie Alan Pleasant new "FC"
> 4th--Jock---Alan Pleasant
> ...


Wow, what a good day for Alan Pleasant and his clients...finished two FC !

A good weekend for Charlie and Milly too...

Congratulations to all,

Jeff


----------

